# Soon to be a steely eyed, SAC trained pheasant killer



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Our new French Brittany...Jazz.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

He does look threatening..... LOL


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

The Force...bloodlines of the best pheasant dog I will ever own...are strong in her. She will kick ***!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

The big dogs let her check out today's bag...


----------

